# Changer de thème sous Léopard



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

Voilà j'ai fait un tour sur le forum (un grand) et je n'ai rien trouvé donc si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider


----------



## kisco (3 Avril 2008)

tu as donc manqué le lien qui pourtant est visible en tête de ce forum : * 	TUTORIEL : Comment modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX*


----------



## boddy (3 Avril 2008)

Pomme (en haut à gauche de ton écran) + Préférences système + Bureau et économiseur d'écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2008)

Shapeshifter est la meilleure solution, mais il y a toujours un laps de temps avant qu'Unsanity ne réagisse aux mises à jours majeures d'Apple. En d'autres termes, il n'est pas encore disponible pour Léopard.


----------



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Shapeshifter est la meilleure solution, mais il y a toujours un laps de temps avant qu'Unsanity ne réagisse aux mises à jours majeures d'Apple. En d'autres termes, il n'est pas encore disponible pour Léopard.



Merci Tumb, j'avais essayé mais effectivement il ne marche pas avec Léopard, est ce qu'il y en a un qui marche?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2008)

Non par contre tu peux changer la couleur de la barre des menus avec Menu Bar Tint et par exemple les barres de défilement avec ceci.


----------



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non par contre tu peux changer la couleur de la barre des menus avec Menu Bar Tint et par exemple les barres de défilement avec ceci.



Merci Corentin c'est cool , par contre pour Mail scrollbar il faut pas une autre applic pour s'en servir???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2008)

Non il suffit de supprimer Extras.rsrc (pour les PowerPC) ou Extras2.rsrc (pour les Macs Intel) et de copier celui qui convient à ton mac.


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non il suffit de supprimer Extras.rsrc (pour les PowerPC) ou Extras2.rsrc (pour les Macs Intel) et de copier celui qui convient à ton mac.



En fait je suis l'install normalement:

 /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/Resources/

mais impossible de trouver le dossier Carbon dans framework ni HIToolbox, là je comprends pas ça fait une heure que je cherche...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Pourtant il y est bien, regarde mieux .


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourtant il y est bien, regarde mieux .



Non y a rien et en plus dans mon dossier Frameworks j'ai plein d'alias...ça sent vraiment pas bon


----------



## jerome xr (10 Avril 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé (quand même!), par contre aprés comment on modifie les barres de

défilement parce que je vais dans Pref système>Apparence>Apparence et là je n'ai pas plus de choix (bleu ou graphite)


----------



## G-nome (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je reviens sur le sujet parce que je ne trouve toujours pas de moyen de modifier mon theme sous Leopard.Shapeshifter ne le permet toujours pas, y a-t-il un autre soft qui le permet maintenant??
MErci


----------



## zep3 (27 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux trouver ici deux themes leopard, facile a installer: http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/leopard-themes/


Et sinon tu as le logiciel Kameleon: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/28208/kameleon que tu peux essayer quelques jours.


----------



## cal1894 (10 Janvier 2009)

voir ce fil pour la custo dure. ce fil


----------



## leo21 (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour cher mangeur de pomme,

Voila pour ce que ca intéresse malgré l'arrivage éminent de Snowléopard voici un site ou on donne un logiciel (magique) et des fichiers thèmes le tout gratuit et ca marche sur léopard sans modification de script manuel.

l'application : http://magnifique.pcwizcomputer.com/
les thèmes : http://magnifique.pcwizcomputer.com/forum/filebase.php?c=2&page=1

j'ai pu mettre ainsi mon léopard en noir ou d'autre truc.J'ai pas encore fait tout le tour du site mais il semble aussi offrir d'autre possibilité macintosh.

bon courage.

Léo le lego


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Merci mais on est déjà au courant.


----------

